# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Mendimi juaj per OpenOffice.org ne shqip

## elbasanas

Sapo bona download version beta te ketij programi free por qe osht SHUME  i ngjashem me MS Office.  Ka 5 pograme te cilat jane pothujse njilloj me Word,Excel,Access,Powerpoint edhe nji drawing program.  
Megjithate esht akoma ne beta version.

http://www.openoffice.org/

http://sq.openoffice.org/     ne shqip



Mu duk shum interesant.  Nuk e dija qe MS Office kishte nje alternative falas 

Cfare menoni juve per ket program?

----------


## qoska

ne te vertete eshte nje alternative e STAR OFFICE falas.
Star Office prodhohet nga SUN nje nga kompanite me te medha ne tregun e serverave dhe Thin Clinet-s

----------


## edspace

bona download = shkarkova
program free = program falas
drawing program = program vizatimi

----------


## 2467

Pasi qe ne kete forum nuk kam hasur ende ne teme per  OpenOffice.org shqip, kisha dashur qe t'i njoftoj te gjithe te interesuarit qe tani me eshte dalur per downloadim versioni OpenOffice.org Beta 1.9.104.1.

Ju mund ta shkarkoni ate nga adresa (http://sq.openoffice.org) ose direkt nga linku sq.openoffice.org   ne te dy versionet si per linux ashtu edhe per windows.

Lidhur me prezentimin e ketij projekti mund te gjeni me shume hollesi ketu www.pr-tech.net 

Kisha dashur te di mendimin tuaj per OpenOffice.org shqip.

--- 
*Mendoni dhe krijoni shqip*

----------


## cool

> Pasi qe ne kete forum nuk kam hasur ende ne teme per  OpenOffice.org shqip, kisha dashur qe t'i njoftoj te gjithe te interesuarit qe tani me eshte dalur per downloadim versioni OpenOffice.org Beta 1.9.104.1.
> 
> Ju mund ta shkarkoni ate nga adresa (http://sq.openoffice.org) ose direkt nga linku sq.openoffice.org   ne te dy versionet si per linux ashtu edhe per windows.
> 
> Lidhur me prezentimin e ketij projekti mund te gjeni me shume hollesi ketu www.pr-tech.net 
> 
> Kisha dashur te di mendimin tuaj per OpenOffice.org shqip.
> 
> --- 
> *Mendoni dhe krijoni shqip*



faleminderit 2467 shume me hyn ne pune OpenOffice.org shqip..
cdo te mire.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ainfg5

"SOFTUERIKE" sa e shemtuar kjo fjale (u hodha nje sy lidhjeve qe kishit postuar!):

*NUK E DUA NJE PROGRAM TE PERKTHYER KESHTU. PREFEREOJ KARTE E PENE*,

nejse une nuk e kam installuar mbeshtetjen per gjuhen shqipe (se kam frike cfare mund te me shohin syte) dhe nuk e di si eshte e perkthyer, por e thashe duke u nisur nga c'kam pare mbi lokalizimin ne shqip te programeve "open source" ne pergjithesi, e nga c'shoh ne net si shkruhet shqipja: "horror" i vertete.

Nuk mjafton vullneti i mire, duhet te kihet parasysh edhe kongresi e drejtshkrimit te gjuhes shqipe.

----------


## th_deep

une e kam perdorur qe heret.bile ne fillim star office.por star office qe pak i rende dhe opem office ne versionet e para,flas ketu 1 e dicka..ka pas bugs.dhe para ca ditesh shkarkova open office verisonin e ri beta 1.91.104 dhe me pas 1.91.113.problemi eshte se une nuk dua qe kompjuteri te mendohet kur hap nje program(po te shikosh ne taskmanager openoffice egzekuton nje file softbin.exe dhe nje softbin.bin dhe kerkon kohet te hapet)..per te tjerat mire.kane rregulluar shume gjera sidomos tek programi calc,i ngjashem me excel.oppenoffice e instalova se ka perparesi se eshte me i vogel se microsoft office,ka dhe funksionet e konvertimit ne pdf dhe njeh shume file te tjere.por kur kerkon tye hapesh nje file word shume te madh(provova nje 760 kb ne figura).... ngec.
per te tjerat??? mire...por duhet qe kur klikon me click te djathte te jene pak me kompatibel me ckemi mesuar ne me Microsoft office...e kam fjalen ketu per te gjitha apilikimet e paketes(spo them te ngjashem se pastaj cu pa???)
me pelqeu qe ka shume gjera te reja dhe me mire se vete Microsoft Office,por duke mos ja falur dot vonesen ne hapje....>>>>> ju ktheva Corel Office...qe ka te njejtin defekt,por qe e kane riparuar mbasi i ben patch 23.8 MB qe eshte i nentorit 2004!

----------


## altiX

> Nuk mjafton vullneti i mire, duhet te kihet parasysh edhe kongresi e drejtshkrimit te gjuhes shqipe.


Edhe ky ishte i njëanshëm!?Kongres njëdialektor!



> nejse une nuk e kam installuar mbeshtetjen per gjuhen shqipe (se kam frike cfare mund te me shohin syte)


Edhe unë nuk e kam instaluar,pasi që e përdor shumë pak!
...Përkthimet e fundit sidomos në shpërndarjet e Linuxit që kanë të bëjnë me GNOME,janë shumë të mira!
...Gjërat çka nuk të pëlqejn mund ti përkthesh edhe vetë.Unë psh shumë gjëra që nuk më pëlqejnë apo nuk i kuptoj(ndryshimet dialektore)i përkthej vet.
Për këtë arsye edhe përdor vetëm GNU / Linux sepse burimet janë të Hapura dhe mund ta bëshë sistemin ashtu si të pëlqen ty,pra ashtu si i përmbush kërkesat tuaja!

----------

